# Can you say JUNKY?!?!?!?!?!



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO here's my medicine cabinet for NEELA... there isn't anything there that is for any of the other dogs lmfao


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

wth is all that for ... if you dont mind me asking? thats all her allergy meds?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha yeah those are for her allergies


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

holy moly shana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i want some pics of ALL the doggies. ALL OF EM. including indigo and neela and jarvis!!!! the pups get too much spotlight these days


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ps: you need a new siggy pic


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG ... I feel so bad for her ... more then likely then her allergies are systemic right?
I'm only asking cuz Duece tested positive for alot of crap his main vet did that allergy test and my natural vet said his allergies are systemic so we will get false positives especially since he was on antibiotics at the time that it suppresses the immune system. So he's on a whole other program ... to rebuild the gut and boost his immune system to flush out the damage done because its hereditary but he's still a pup...
O my gosh How do you do it? shes had this all her life? how old is she? 
I swear I see stacks of meds and I freak out ... since I care for cats at my 9 to 5 I'm in charge of their medical care and they use to get alot of stuff that defeated the purpose .. Any sets off her allergies basically ...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

DueceAddicTed said:


> OMG ... I feel so bad for her ... more then likely then her allergies are systemic right?
> I'm only asking cuz Duece tested positive for alot of crap his main vet did that allergy test and my natural vet said his allergies are systemic so we will get false positives especially since he was on antibiotics at the time that it suppresses the immune system. So he's on a whole other program ... to rebuild the gut and boost his immune system to flush out the damage done because its hereditary but he's still a pup...
> O my gosh How do you do it? shes had this all her life? how old is she?
> I swear I see stacks of meds and I freak out ... since I care for cats at my 9 to 5 I'm in charge of their medical care and they use to get alot of stuff that defeated the purpose .. Any sets off her allergies basically ...


Wellll.... we had to clear up all infections and have her completely off of all medication before doing the skin test to avoid all false negatives. Neela is now 5 years old and we've been battling this since she was about 4.5 months old. Neela has grown a tollerance to certain meds, and some meds never even begin to touch her lmfao. I've narrowed it down to the stuff that is on the counter which actually do Kick Butt! It has been a pain in the rear... thankfully since switching to raw we've only had to use 2 of the items in the last 9 or so months.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol Thats alot of doggy drugs!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Cool I'm glad she's atleast having quite a few comfortable months... allergies suck ...
I'm trying a different program with Duece ... so far its a month no break out no meds ... 
I keep looking at that picture like OMG lolll ... 
I swear their lucky we love them so much lol ... wishing her many more symptom free months,years~!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_______WWWWWWWWWWWWWW______WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I've just got Benadryl and Peroxide just in case of emergencies. WOW!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

seems like a cull to me!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> seems like a cull to me!!!


Wow matt, I understand where you're coming from, but that is pretty darn harsh to say about someones pet.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Is a bit harsh, poor girl al those meds, that means that my Penny should have been a cull too. And I agree we need pics of ALL the doggies


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> seems like a cull to me!!!


sounds like you been chillin with dans grizz hahahahaha :hammer:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

is that REALLY matt? LMAO. i think he was either playing a joke and didnt add in the "lol" or someone got on his acct...........


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

StaffyDaddy said:


> sounds like you been chillin with dans grizz hahahahaha :hammer:


Like I said< here we go again


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

DANGGG!!!! Poor Neela!!!! But, at least shes got you for a Momma so shes well taken care of!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i did not mean to come of harsh i just meant that no one should have to spend 20k every year to keep their dog going. don't get me wrong i think she looks awesome just feel bad for her and you!


----------



## itszikki (Oct 18, 2009)

i like to see people that actually treat their dogs like they're part of their family instead of just some outcast step child that gets fed once a day and attention if they're bored. No matter what anyone says, It's worth it payin however much to make sure your baby is comfortable.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

itszikki said:


> i like to see people that actually treat their dogs like they're part of their family instead of just some outcast step child that gets fed once a day and attention if they're bored. No matter what anyone says, It's worth it payin however much to make sure your baby is comfortable.


well thats one opinion! im not sayin its ok to treat your dog poorly but you have to remember its a dog. i think whom ever sold you the dog with all those problems really got one over on you thats all. sorry if i seem mean or harsh. but a dog is your propery. and nothing should cost that much to maintain if its not payin for its self. jmho


----------

